# what to use to clean a buggy



## lilyjadesmum

hi ladies, i just bought a 2nd hand buggy that was advertised as in good condition, it looked like it was at first so i took it but when i took the cosy toes (which was clean) off the underneath on the seat annd back rest was filthy, it states it cnat be put in washing machine not that id nop how to take it off anywya lol, so how would i go about cleaning it we dont have a garden to dry it in :( its the koochi ipso i belive ta :) x


----------



## stardust599

I used to buy well used/dirty ones and do them up and sell them on.

You know the foamy shampoo you get for cleaning inside the car? Buy that for cleaning the fabric. Test it first to make sure it's not going to strip the colour but it should be okay. Spray it on, leave it for 5mins, spray it again and work it into a lather. Then leave it to soak in for half an hour and go over it a few times with a cloth soaked in plain water then rung out. Stick the heating on for an hour to dry it.

Clean the frame and wheels with Cillit Bang or something - you can even use car tyre restorer to blacken the wheels again. And if the frame is scratched used car scratch remover with steel wool and then a good quality car polish to protect it.

Good luck! xxx

You'll get everything you need really cheap from a big Tesco or Wilkinson xx


----------



## v2007

If the seat comes off chuck it in the washer, if not hot soapy water and a hose pipe and dry in the sun.

V xxx


----------



## PrincessLeah

You should be able to strip the entire thing down and take off all the upholstery. The material wouldn't have been sewn onto the frame in the factory. Have a good look at it, you may need to get a screwdriver out. Then wash it in a pillow case to protect the material. This is what I did with mine when I bought a second hand travel system, and I did it with the carseat too.
I washed the frame and the wheels down outside in the garden with hot soapy water and then used Dettol kitchen spray to disinfect it. Good as new.
You can stand it in the bath or on a bin liner on the floor if you can't wash it outside.


----------



## Aunty E

I spray my seats down in the bath - I use washing up liquid normally, scrub them really well with a scrubbing brush and then rinse with the shower until the water runs clear. Comes up lovely! I tend to leave them in the bath on a couple of bath towels overnight, then prop them up to dry somewhere inside for a day or so.


----------



## Aunty E

Oh and could you tell me a bit more about how to get scratches out? Just bought a completely wrecked Vibe, and fixed the seats with my super sewing powers, but the frame is scratched to sh*t.


----------



## lilyjadesmum

thanks all couldnt get the car foam so opted to take the hood and shoulder protector off and aosk in bath in wahsing powder then scrubbed the rest wioth washing poweder and water and its now in the bay window drying in the sun, why do ppl feel they can sell items like this :( hopefully it will have worked will let u all no if it looks brighter and cleaner x


----------



## stardust599

Hope it brightens up hun.

Aunty E if it's really wrecked you won't be able to do much about it but if it's just minor you can use very fine steel wool (easily found in Tesco, Wilkinson, Poundstretcher, Homebase) with Autosol scratch remover to even it all out. Then use a good quality car wax/polish to weatherproof it and stop it getting wrecked xx


----------



## Aunty E

Cheers, I'll give it a go, it can't look much worse! Honestly, why people can't wash pushchairs before they sell them, even the seat pads on the vibe were filthy, and they go in the washing machine! I spent hours cleaning my Peach before I sold it, it was lovely. I even washed the wheels!


----------



## Eala

I hear you! I bought a pushchair (which admittedly I got for very little) on Ebay, described as "In good, used condition". It had bloody mildew on it!! :sick: There were leaves and all sorts stuck to it. It had obviously been stuck in a shed or something. I did manage to get it cleaned off, and used Dr Beckmann's stain remover to get rid of the mildew marks. Sold it for a profit (as I didn't then use it :dohh:) but it still staggers me when I think of that person's interpretation of "good, used condition" :wacko:


----------

